# Solved: Looking for USB Driver Optimus DS5080



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

Greetings:

My daughter has a cheapo Optimus DS5080 camera. I'm looking for the USB drivers (CD Misplaced) so we can use this as a PC camera. Anyone have any suggestions? I have searched the web with no results.

Thanks
Smitty


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google has plenty about the camera and this link to drivers.
http://www.imagefamily.com/drivers.asp

I just hope you can read Chinese .... but the DS-5086 file is downloadable and may work.

If not, then just do not connect the camera, use a memory card in it and a cheap card reader. That way no drivers should ever be needed.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Re-reading your post, perhaps you actually want to use it as a Webcam?
If so, the driver may be worth trying.


----------



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

Well it obvious your able to read Chinese or you guessed very well, Thank you very much it worked perfectly and now my daughter can add a video clip to her project. I guess it would be considered a web cam. However this one will never see the web. I want to use it with microsoft movie maker.

Thanks
Smitty


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It was a guess, typically the last 2 digits represent minor model variances in such devices.

Glad it worked for you!

Now, save the downloaded zip file to a CD for "next time"...


----------

